# how high do u rev?



## onefast87 (Jul 19, 2005)

just wondering what is the stock redline of a vg30et!
also was wonderign how high do u rev?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

There's really no reason to go past 5750 with the stock engine. Your not making any more HP past that point.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Whoa, some how my posts are getting above Zbums!


----------



## onefast87 (Jul 19, 2005)

yes, ive looked at my dash cluster!
the reason i ask is because i have a non turbo(5500redline" and i know that turbo's revved higher!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

uhh... have you looked at your instrument cluster?
the stock redline is 6,000 rpms.
the stock rev limitter is 6,500 rpms.

I've bounced the rev limitter in my NA a few times.


----------

